# Brake bolt size for Look 595?



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Building up a Look 595 that I got used and the original recessed brake nuts weren't included as I just purchased the frame set. I have 35mm front and 31.5 rear that I used on my Colnago C50 but they are too long. 

Anyone have any idea what the proper length is for an '07 595?


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi, 
the HSC6 fork has nt changed so the one fitted to my newer bike is 30mm long
the rear is 18mm


----------

